# Zander im Käsemantel



## Bondex (19. August 2004)

Zander im Käsemantel

Einkaufsliste:
Zanderfilets ohne Haut
100 Gr weißer Rauchspeck
1/2 Packung Champignons
1 grosse Zwiebel
Salz
Pfeffer
Zitrone
150 Gr. junger Gouda (grob+frisch reiben)

Zubereitung:
Man nehme einen Zander von ca 50 cm und filitiere ihn. Dann werden die Filets von der Haut geschnitten und gewassen. Jetzt von beiden Seiten salzen und mit schwarzem Pfeffer würzen. Die so vorbereiteten Filets in eine verschließbare Schüssel (Tupperware) geben und dazu 1-3 Spritzer (echten) Zitronensaft geben. Eine große Zwiebel schälen und in feine Scheiben schneiden. Jetzt die rohen Zwiebelscheiben zu den Filets in die Schüssel geben und das Ganze so schichten, daß Zwiebeln und Filets gut ferteilt sind. Jetzt Deckel drauf und über Nacht im Kühlschrank durchmarinieren lassen.
Jetzt werden die Filets (ohne Zwiebeln) aus der Schüssel genommen und in Weizenmehlgewendet. Nicht gleich in die Pfanne damit, denn das Mehl muß erst etwas »quellen«! Champignons in grobe Scheiben schneiden und zu den Zwiebeln in die Schüssel geben. Rauchspeck in feine Würfel schneiden und in einer beschichteten Pfanne braun braten. Das Fett bleibt in der Pfanne, die Grieben kommen zu den Zwiebeln und Pilzen in die Schüssel. Jetzt die Filets in die sehr heiße Pfanne geben und eine Seite braun braten, dann wenden und die braune Seite mit dem geriebenem Käse  bestreuen. Jetzt die Filets wieder wenden und wieder mit Käse »behandeln«. Die Käseschicht wird jeweils durch das Wenden der Filets »eingebrannt« und bildet somit eine leckere braune Kruste. Die geht aber wirklich nur mit einer guten beschichteten Pfanne, sonst bäckt´s an!!!
Wenn die Fische fertig gebraten sind, nimmt man sie aus der Pfanne, legt sie auf ein Küchentuch zum »Fettabsaugen« und hält sie warm.
Jetzt Pilze, Zwiebeln+Speck in die Pfanne und braun schwenken. Pilze über die Zanderfilets geben und servieren.

dazu schmecken Salzkartoffeln (gelb festkochend) oder Pellkartoffeln aus dem Schnellkocher und Gurkensalat. Weißwein läßt die Filets wieder schwimmen.


Einkaufsliste Gurkensalat: 
1 kleine Zwiebel
1 große Gurke
1-2 Teelöffel Zucker
1 Teelöffel (Surig)-Essigessenz 
Salz
Pfeffer
Dill
3 Esslöffel Sonnenblumen oder Distel-öl

Zubereitung:
Zwiebel fein hacken und in eine große Schüssel geben. Dazu kommt nun die grob-gewürfelte Gurke. Den Dill sehr fein hacken und mit den anderen Gewürzen zu den Gurken geben. Alles gut verrühren und für 1-2 Stunden im Kühlschrank unterbringen. Vor dem Servieren noch mal durchmengen. Wer will kann Portionsschälchen noch mit Kresse, Petersilie und Schnittlauch garnieren.

Sicher das ist nichts für eine Diät, schmeckt dafür aber garantiert supi. Ich wünsche jedenfalls Guten Appetit!

PS: Ich bin kein gelernter Koch und mache sicher nicht immer alles richtig. Den Profis hier möchte ich bitten mir das zu entschuldigen.
 #c


----------



## Bondex (19. August 2004)

*AW: Zander im Käsemantel*

Zander im Käsemantel


----------



## gismowolf (19. August 2004)

*AW: Zander im Käsemantel*

Servus Bondex!
Mir tröpfelt schon beim Lesen und beim Ansehen Deiner Bilder
das Wasser vom Gaumen!! #r #r #r
Das hast Du super gemacht!Wir hier in Österreich werden demnächst (schätze mal im Herbst,wenn ich etliche Steinpilze dafür reserviert habe)wieder ein Schmankerltreffen veranstalten.
Ich greife mal den Veranstaltern vor und lade Dich dazu herzlichst ein,damit Du uns deinen Zander im Käsemantel servieren kannst.


----------



## schelli (19. August 2004)

*AW: Zander im Käsemantel*

Jetzt noch mit Bildern, das ist aber schon recht GRAUSAM !!!
Ich lutsch hier an einen Salat rum und muss mir sowas ansehen ...  :c  :c


----------



## p_regius (19. August 2004)

*AW: Zander im Käsemantel*

Und das vor der Mittagszeit, dich sollte man auch mal panieren und ... :q 
Im Ernst, sieht richtig lecker aus.

Hab letzthin gehört das *Hecht-Cordon-Bleu der absolute Hit* sein soll, Freunde von mir haben das mal aus Jux probiert und schwören seither darauf. Einfach normales Cordon-Bleu machen, satt in Plastikfolie einwickeln, etwas darin etwas liegen lassen damit es beser zusammenhält und ab in die Pfanne. Soll sich in der Folie auch super einfrieren lassen.


----------



## Bondex (20. August 2004)

*AW: Zander im Käsemantel*

@gismowolf 

»Servus Bondex!
Mir tröpfelt schon beim Lesen und beim Ansehen Deiner Bilder
das Wasser vom Gaumen!!   
Das hast Du super gemacht!Wir hier in Österreich werden demnächst (schätze mal im Herbst,wenn ich etliche Steinpilze dafür reserviert habe)wieder ein Schmankerltreffen veranstalten.
Ich greife mal den Veranstaltern vor und lade Dich dazu herzlichst ein,damit Du uns deinen Zander im Käsemantel servieren kannst.«

Naja Österreich kann ich mir auch mal ganz nett vorstellen! Leider ein bisl weit (teuer Bezingeld), und gibt´s da überhaupt Zander, oder muß ich dann erst noch wieder die Elbe unsicher machen??? Aber das geht bestimmt auch mit Forelle oder Barsch. Mit Dorsch schmeckt´s auf jeden Fall super. Allerdings läßt man beim Dorsch die Haut am Filet. Dann fällt es nicht so auseinander und schmeckt auch besser!


----------



## Bondex (20. August 2004)

*AW: Zander im Käsemantel*

@schelli
ch lutsch hier an einen Salat rum und muss mir sowas ansehen ..

Dann versuch´s doch mal mit dem Gurkensalat von oben, der ist echt lecker, besonders wenn man Zander im Käsemantel dazu ißt, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi!


----------



## schelli (20. August 2004)

*AW: Zander im Käsemantel*

so heute gibts Seewolf schön mit Kräutern in die Röhre geschoben...


legger legger sag ich da nur !!

Aber Zanderfilet find ich genauso legger  #v


----------



## Bondex (20. August 2004)

*AW: Zander im Käsemantel*

@schelli 
hast Du das biest selber erlegt? Wo? Ich meine in Bayern gibt´s die doch gar nicht!


----------



## STeVie (20. August 2004)

*AW: Zander im Käsemantel*

Boa Man, sieht das lecker aus! *sabber*  #6


----------



## gismowolf (20. August 2004)

*AW: Zander im Käsemantel*

Servus Bondex!
Das ist natürlich schon ein etwas weiter Weg!Mit dem Wohnmobil bin ich auf der Fahrt
nach Schweden von uns bis zum Autobahntunnel unter der Elbe gut 10 Std gefahren!
Aber vielleicht ergibt sich eine Möglichkeit!?
Wenn`s was werden sollte - wir Boardis hier in Österreich hätten natürlich schon gerne einmal einen Elbzander gekostet!Vielleicht hat der ein etwas feineres Aroma als ein Donauzander?!Um solche Feinheiten erkosten zu können,wird ja so ein Schmankerltreffen veranstaltet!!Warten wir`s mal ab,jedenfalls bist Du dazu herzlichst
eingeladen!!:m


----------



## sebastian (20. August 2004)

*AW: Zander im Käsemantel*

Bilder raus sonst sabbert jeder so viel auf die tastatur das sie hin is 

extrem toll sieht das aus !


----------



## Bondex (26. August 2004)

*AW: Zander im Käsemantel*

@alle
danke für das Lob! Jetzt müßt ihr nur noch anfangen mit kochen, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi!

@gismowolf 
was ist´n das Treffen?


----------



## gismowolf (27. August 2004)

*AW: Zander im Käsemantel*

Servus Bondex!
Das 1. "Schmankerltreffen" fand am 23.07.04 so ziemlich im Zentrum von Oberösterreich
in der Nähe des Flughafens Hörsching bei Linz statt!Dabei wurden verschiedenartige  Speisen und Gerichte von den Teilnehmern selbst zubereitet und anschließend von allen verkostet!!(verspeist!!).Näheres in unserem Bericht : http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=32624
Zwischen den einzelnen Gängen wurde über verschiedene Techniken beim Zander - und
Wallerfischen diskutiert oder über die Verarbeitungsmethoden von Reh-und Hirschhaaren für Streamer und Muddler und auch über die Führung derselben in schnellfließenden seichten oder langsamfließenden Gewässern mit tiefen Gumpen für 
Flug-und auch Spinnruten!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## zander222 (28. August 2004)

*AW: Zander im Käsemantel*

Hallo Bondex,
Ich habe das Rezept mal nachgekocht. Den Käse habe ich nur von einer 
Seite drauf getan, da der Fisch sonst zu lange in der Pfanne brät und trocken wird. Beim Marinieren habe ich eine frische Paprika hinzugetan.
Es hat alles sehr lecker geschmeckt, auch die Champis. :k  Diese hatte ich ca. 1 Stunde in die Marinade mit eingelegt, nachdem der Fisch zum mehlieren raus war. Den Gurkensalat werde ich näxtes Mal machen.
Danke für das tolle und einfach zuzubereitende Rezept. Leider neigen sich durch solch gute Rezepte meine Zandervorräte rapide dem Ende   
Es wird also Zeit, wieder nach Schweden zu fahren. :z


----------



## Bondex (26. September 2004)

*AW: Zander im Käsemantel*

@zander222 
freut mich sehr wenn´s gemundet hat. Also mein Zander war nie trocken. Das liegt wohl daran, daß sich bei starker Hitze die Poren sofort schließen und das Fett des Käses dasw Filet zusätzlich »einölt« Also keine Angst vor der Käsekruste.
Übrigens kannst Du so auch sehr gut Barsch, Hecht oder Dorsch braten


----------



## Bondex (26. September 2004)

*AW: Zander im Käsemantel*

@* #14 gismowolf 
mach das nächste "Schmankerltreffen" mal in Hamburg Umgebund, dann bin ich sicher dabei. Fliegenbinden ist ja eine weitere Leidenschaft von mir. Übrigens hast Du schon die extra für Dich gefertigten Wobbler betrachtet?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (15. November 2004)

*AW: Zander im Käsemantel*

Ich habe das Rezept am Sonntag ausprobiert und muss sagen es ist der Hammer schlecht hin. #6

 Um das Ganze noch ein wenig ab zu runden ist eine Kräuter-Sahne-Sosse sehr zu empfehlen.


----------

